# Clams and corals......have landed!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

"Build it and they will come.....order it....and they will come....."

An absolutely EXCEPTIONAL shipment of clams has landed. Exceptional patterns and colouration. These will be different from the cultured varieties and Tahitian varieties that reefers have seen in the past within the GTA. Pricing will be exceptional as well.  

Pictures to follow after airport pick-up and customs clearance.......Available for sale tomorrow 11am sharp!

Good Hunting everyone.

P.S. - The corals are cool too. I got excited about the clams....almost forgot.


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Eye candy.....*

Clams and Corals are unpacked and have landed healthy. All acclimating now. Here are some teasers. Wide angled and distance pics in the morning. 

Contact us for additional inquiries.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

What do you know about the star fish?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Yeah, cool star fish 
I missed that little guy, Crayon !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

How could you! It's screaming "look at me, I'm so cute and innocent and will eat every single polyp off all your smooth Acropora" ( or something like that). With my luck that's what it's saying.

However, if it's saying "look at me I'm so cute and adorable and need a special little place to live and thrive away from all those big nasty tangs that always try to eat me" then it's mine.

So back off, I get dangerous when I see something I might want.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

And you know I'm just joking.
And don't own a flash light.
Yet.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Its a symbiotic star that lives on gorgs. All the gorgs that came in were covered in them


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Anymore pics yet?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Crayon said:


> And you know I'm just joking.
> And don't own a flash light.
> Yet.


LOL
He's / she's all yours !
Hopefully the color is still beautiful under actinic flashlights !


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Tristan said:


> Its a symbiotic star that lives on gorgs. All the gorgs that came in were covered in them


Have you seen these in the past then? It's not that they're using the gorg as a food source?
Cause if that's the case, then I have gorgs that need these these little star fish.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

I've not seen it over a long period of time but often enough to think it can't be hurting them


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

moar pics pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Eye Candy II.....*

Enjoy......


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Regarding inquiries this morning.....

"Yes", there are true green maximas available. 

"Yes", we have several gorgonians

"Yes", the SPS is nice.

"Yes", we got in LPS and leathers as well.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Price $250 to $300 ?


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Clam Pricing.....*

Believe it or not....wait for it......

NOTHING over $150.00....... $80-$150 - "Taipan" pricing in effect. *Including* the GREEN ones.

Approx. Sizes: 2" - 6"


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

gotta love Red tag sales


----------



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

*Additional Pics......*

As requested from those that are coming from out of town tomorrow; "better" cololoured pictures. Best I can do for now. Apologies.


----------



## Rappyfly (Feb 3, 2012)

My last visit was about a year ago and decide to make the drive since weather is nice.

Clams are very nice and bigger than average store sells. Very nice wild sps without the name tag on them. The live stocks will give other stores a run. Will definitely make the trip more often.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I went for the Gorgonians (of course  ) but the clams were possibly the nicest I've ever seen, anywhere, and there were some incredibly spectacular sps colonies, too, including a baby blue montipora, and a pink one with baby blue polyps. 
Found the most spectacular commensal crab on one of my gorgonians. Fingers crossed he sticks around!
Go check out the clams before they're gone, folks! Prices are very good, too!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Man, I wish I had more reefing monies  Them clams look like beauties!


----------

